# Whats the best interior windscreen glass cleaner?



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

I want to clean the windscreen on the inside of my RS5 and don't know which product best suits my needs, the most important issues for me are:

1) MUST be easy to apply / remove as it's pain to get to the windscreen at the best of times, anything that takes a fair bit of buffing off I'm not keen on

2) Would like recommendations for those products you have noticed give a reduction in misting / fogging.

NB: I am currently using Nanolex Ultra on the exterior and I absolutley love it, although it's a bit of a ball ache to buff off at times.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Can't beat Autoglym Glass Polish in my opinion.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

AF crystal!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

AutoFinesse Crystal my new go to:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Agree with both the above to be honest. If its really grubby and fogged up the AG glass cleaner is great for shifting heavy marks. But, I would say as far as a standard glass cleaner goes AF Crystal is very impressive. Easy to use, streak free and a stunning clear finish.

I would also add the the Micro Madness Cloudbuster towel is also superb and an essential glass cleaning item to have.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Which ever glass cleaner you get (and their are many really good ones (I use Orchard AutoCare myself)) try using the AutoGlym Pad, makes getting into the corners very easy :thumb:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheers everyone.

How does AG Glass Polish compare to AG Fast Glass, what's the difference?


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Another vote for af crystal here


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Having used AF crystal at the weekend this is far better than AG Fast glass, cleans really well and leaves a streak free shine with minimal buffing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ipa :thumb:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Never thought about my IPA wipes mmmm?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Autobrites Crystal as it does exactly what it was made for, cleaning glass


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

+1 for ipa


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

All these expensive glass cleaners, and some in-expensive.

However I have always used, Turtle Wax Clue Vue, or something like that, about £4 in Halfrauds.

Never ever ever leaves a streak, spray, wipe quickly and walk away. Crystal clear and nice clean screen.

Am I the only one that uses this budget stuff? people had problems with it?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Crash Master said:


> Cheers everyone.
> 
> How does AG Glass Polish compare to AG Fast Glass, what's the difference?


The polish is that, a polish. You apply it to the screen, let it haze over then buff of. The fast glass is a standard spray cleaner, similar to you standard household ones.

The polish has a bit more bite which makes it better for removing heavy hazing and fogging. Also as the polish hazes over it makes it easier to remove it all as any left on the screen is easy'ish to see.

AG fast glass is ok, but I find it a little streaky. AF crystal is much bette IMO.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I personally dont think you can beat AG Fast Glass and AG Glass Polish.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> I personally dont think you can beat AG Fast Glass and AG Glass Polish.


Never tried their polish, but give AF crystal a try and i think you might be surprised.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> Never tried their polish, but give AF crystal a try and i think you might be surprised.


I have tried AF Crystal and to be honest, I could not say I liked one better than the other. They both did a good job of doing what they are suppose to do - clean glass.

Due to this I decided to go back to Fast Glass, simply because it is cheaper - I can get 5 litres for £20 as oppose to 500ml of AF Crystal for £10


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Vote for Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol.

Most of my collection is AG, but Dodo Juice is my prefered choice for glass cleaner.


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

I just use supermarket branded glass cleaner, do my glass weekly so it's never that bad, cost me £1.50 and it's lasted ages! I use fog fight after I've cleaned the screen


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

I use clearly menthol but have just bought a kit from car pro called fog fight 100ml kit which is supposed to reduce aby fogging inside the car.

Haven't used it yet but think it was only £5 for the kit and is supposed to last for a month each application


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

IPA for non-tinted windows, and just mild soapy water for tinted, and use paper towel!!!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Car-Lack68 NSC/Klasse AIO/Jeff's Werkstat Prime is the best deep cleanser/polish for interior glass (Safe on tints as well.) in my personal opinion. It works exceedingly well, virtually guarantees a streak-free finish, and helps to cut down on fingerprints slightly. I'm sometimes surprised at how much this picks up from glass, even after using an alcohol based glass cleaner! 

I like to use an AIO on my longer details, but when I need to work a little more efficiently I use my own 50/50 IPA/Distilled Water with a splash of ONR mixture, which is the best glass cleaner I've found to date. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm another AF Crystal fan.
I also use AG Glass Polish.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Used to use AG Fast Glass and Glass Polish.

Got a bit bored with it being a bit streaky and decided to see what was out there, ended up going for the ValetPro Glass Cleaner sample here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222905

To say I was impressed would be an understatement, one of the best products I've used and a real less is more product, that little bottle went SO far and I was still using it about 2 months later with frequent washes.

I also got myself a Dodo Juice mint merkin as I got sick of the lint on the windows, another fantastic product and I definitely will be sticking with both of them for the foreseeable future.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

AF Crystal is fantastic, also im very impressed with Mers new 'Rapid Spray Glass Cleaner'


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I found Carpro Eraser to be fantastic for cleaning inside windows, leaves no smears. Just apply, wipe off, then buff on final inspection. I find interiors are a PITA.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

ag fast glass and polish for me...although I have't really made good use of the polish just yet but the fast glass is brilliant


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I like Autobrites Crystal as it does exactly what it was made for, cleaning glass


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mr muscle glass cleaner for the inside, or just plain water works, the more you clean the windscreen inside the better, safety and vision is a must.

There''s no best glass cleaner on the market, after all you spray the windscreen with any glass cleaner on the market, and if you use a dirty cloth or don't buff properly, the glass will leave streaking, the more elbow power you use the better, work horizontal then vertical, job done, then inspect for any streaks from your glass cleaner, make sure it's fully buffed off.


----------

